# the carrot muncher!!!!



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

here are some photoes of little rottie vegas munching her new found love, carrots!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

heres some more pics of vegas the carrot muncher!!!

the first pics are of vegas and her 1/2 carrot and the last few pics are of vegas and whats left of her 1/2 carrot!!!!!!

she absolutely loves it!!!!!!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

awww she is very sweet mine like a carrot to


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

ah bless, she should be able to see in the dark! lol


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

awww bless looks like she is enjoying it


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

vegas is going to be a healthy little girl. she is having her dry food (burns pet nutrition) and will be having 1/2 a carrot a day to start off with. when shes settled with the carrot i will be trying her with some apple pieces (with the core and pips removed)


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

wot does all this fruit do to dogs anyway


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics. Our staffie loves apples and pears


----------



## HandsOnPaws (Apr 18, 2008)

Dogs cant digest fruit and veg unless its pulped, blended or mashed. This is why they often eat rabbit poo or in the wild, the stomach contents of herbivores. These are already partially digested making it easier for the dog to break down. 

So in essence its a waste of time to feed pieces of fruit or veg as treats. It will have far greater benefit if blended and added to food. And while we're on that, it shouldn't be just one type of veg, the best veg for dogs is green leafy veg.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics,,very cute pup,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

HandsOnPaws said:


> Dogs cant digest fruit and veg unless its pulped, blended or mashed. This is why they often eat rabbit poo or in the wild, the stomach contents of herbivores. These are already partially digested making it easier for the dog to break down.
> 
> So in essence its a waste of time to feed pieces of fruit or veg as treats. It will have far greater benefit if blended and added to food. And while we're on that, it shouldn't be just one type of veg, the best veg for dogs is green leafy veg.


as she had so many troubles getting vagas,s tummy back to normal she is being sensible and taking the advice given to her to take it easy on trying the pup out on new foods , this is better than what was happenng before with many different foods allowing poor vagas to have the runs , and yes carrot doesnt fully digest when eaten this way but she was advised to try it as a type of soother for her gums cold from the fridge as i did when our daisy was a pup , it doesnt really matter that most of it will pass through undigested although some of it will , its giving the dog something other than awfull hide chews or doggy treats full of crap to satisfy the chewing urge . i think carrot and apples are a good place to start if she wants to pure it at some point for more of a nutritional reason then that can be done too .


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks andrea, at least someone knows what they are on about when it comes to this subject.

AND yes i was following up on some very good advice that was given to me by andrea, by giving vegas 1/2 a carrot to try after her tummy got better. one different food souce at a time, shes only young and got over her upset.

the carrot is going down very well with vegas, at first she just chewed the carrot up and then decided she liked it and now enjoys eating it.
vegas get the carrot to sooth her gums and help her teeth. 

since being given the carrot she has not been as snappy with me and my partner and is chewing on our fingers and toes less, now that she is getting something she likes. she still likes to chew our fingers and toes but not as much.

i did notice that not all the carrot had digested properly, i thought this was abnormal but now i know this is normal! one less worry for me now.

i will maybe try her with a piece of apple next week and see how she goes with that!

vegas had her first vaccination yesturday and was wormed again with milbemax from the vet. she was pretty tired last night and only got up once this morning at 3am for a wee and went back to bed for another 3 hours!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Glad to be of help lol , sometimes you feel as though you cant do right for doing wrong , but glad to see your being more sensible with her food , bet you cant wait to get her out and about on the lead for a walk to show her off , just remember to introduce her to everything so nothing fases her as she gets bigger , Pears too ,nice when they are hard and smashing and messy when they are soft just get rid of the pips .


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi andrea,
yeah i cant wait to get her out and about, just to drain some of her energy more than anything, only 3 more weeks to go! 

she has been out with us in the car and she enjoys that, she just sits for a few mins then goes to sleep most of the time. we even took her for a walk to the shop with me carrying her, to get her used to the noises and sights and other people. she loved that, she was very alert and was looking round and she was very interested in everything. we havent let her out in the garden yet, but she is itching to get out there and explore. taking precautions with this little girl, shes so precious! 

shes getting bigger by the minute and has about doubled in size over the past 2 weeks. bought her a new lead and collar yesturday to get her used to them before she ventures out into the world with us. 

nothing seems to faze her and she confronts everything she doesnt know and hasnt seen before, shes very comical!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

You can let her in your garden , as long as its secure and it has no stray dogs going in it. and you can soscialise her with other dogs as long as its in someones house and the other dog has had its boosters. its only advisable not to let her on the floor outside on the street or park so she comes into contact with non vaccinated animals .


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i havent let her in the garden yet because another dog could easily jump over the fence, so until i have had the fence redone i dont really want her going out there yet, but will hopefully have it done soon!

vegas has met my partners mums dog chee who is vaccinated and she just run after him, growled and barked at him. he got scared and hid under the table, she followed and nipped his ear, he growled at her and jumped on the sofa away from her.

when shes fully vaccinated i am going to take her to some puppy classes to help socialise her with other dogs, so hopefully these will help her be more of a follower, i know this will take time and i know she will test us along the way, but just got to do our best with her! And when shes vaccinated i am going to be taking her to the beach everyday for walks and fun, there are always dogs on there too so im sure she will meet them as well!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

how cool wish we lived near the sea , were a bit land locked here in brum lol , were taking the girls with us on holiday in august to wales cant wait to sea them on the beach.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah, it great only a few mins down the road!

cant wait to get her on there, shes gagging to get out and about, we try take her out with us when were not busy because we have to carry her around with us!

will keep you all posted


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

My dogs love carrots! if they so much as here me starting to chop anything they appear at my feet lol. And I agree with Andrea nice to give them something to crunch on other than biscuits or chews. Straight from the fridge must be refreshing in this warm weather.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah she loves them, keeps her gums soothed too!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

i gave her the carrot back today, thanks to everone who has posted advice. i will post more pics of her later and try upload a video of the little carrot muncher!!!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

little vegas, new pics


----------



## Katyptaty (May 8, 2008)

She's just gorgeous!!! **bows in reverance** how old is she?

Mine have always loved carrots too. It happened by default with the first one. Whatever went in the horse's mouth he wanted  Since then, they've become regular treats


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

shes only 9 weeks old at the moment!


----------



## sleeptalker (Apr 28, 2008)

mine had a carrot yesterday, they just chew it up and leave the bits all over the floor, but it may be soothing for them as clare said as they are teething at the moment. they only got them cause they saw me feeding the guinea pigs, lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*I agree, my boy will chew carrot endlessly, but not eat it! He must know lol. He also loves cucumber, not cold from fridge, and will eat that without the skin on! We will try anything for our pups if there little tums are upset! But i find mostly dry food is good for them!
Great Photo's! I will try and get some of mine on here soon! hehe.*


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

at first vegas just chewed on the carrot but didnt eat if and left little bits all over the place, but now she has got a taste for it and chows it down, no problems!

she looooooooovvvvves the carrot!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

HOORAHHHH for the orage long pointy little things .


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

absolutely, its like the best thing that has ever happened to her (well at least so far)


----------



## Sitmus (May 11, 2008)

Vegas looks so cute 

That's a fitting name for him. I'll have to try out a carrot on sunny.


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

vegas is a little girl and she looooooovvvvvves the carrot!

it soothes her gums as shes teething but it keeps her occupied for a while, something different than her toys!


----------

